# Banking in Chiang Mai...



## RockNRolla

Hi,

I'm now at the point where on my next visit to Thailand in January I need to open a Thai bank account preparatory to depositing funds etc.

As my plans are to live in or close to Chiang Mai I wondered if there are any particular banking organisations that might be recommended or and perhaps even more importantly, to be avoided (for instance I've heard some dreadful stories about HSBC for instance!).

I realise that this is all subjective but would appreciate any input.

Thanks for taking the time to read this thread.

John

PS: It snowed in Northamptonshire last night (-3C). The current daytime temperature is +4C. Now, where would I rather be??


----------



## Song_Si

I'll get in first, 31 C today, dropping to 22 overnight. Forecast 31 next 3 days with night temps 22-25 C. 

For banks - it may come down to individual branches and be good if someone can comment from CM.

My own 'story' has been with Kasikorn in three regions of Thailand and have no complaints (apart from the low interest rates they pay, but that's common to all banks here). 

Only minor nuisance is that they are regional/provincial, and when we moved from Phuket to Sa Kaeo province it was either pay 20b per ATM transaction or close/open new accounts, didn't bother, but since moving to Chanthaburi have signed up locally and opened new accounts here. Unsure if this is common to all banks (anyone ?)

Never a problem with staff when I've had enquiries or wanted to transfer money internationally. Locally they have more ATMs than the other banks but this may well be region-specific, think on Phuket they may have been 2nd or 3rd most common.

and a pic of blue skies . . . cheer up!


----------



## Gary Pope

We use Bangkok Bank here in Chiangmai and have been happy with the arrangement. We mostly use the cash machines to withdraw funds on a daily basis and there seems to be enough for us, in the right locations. Transfers from the States have been handled well and the staff in our small local branch have been helpful and cheerful.


----------



## cnx_bruce

As song_si has stated, it depends on the branch, on the staff and on the day. 

BKK Bank, K-Bank, and Siam Commercial Bank are perhaps the most foreigner-friendly ... but plenty of exceptions to that rule I am sure.

Just go in to the closest one and ask .. if they growl or bite then walk down the road to the next one ... you will have an account within a few hundred metres


----------



## RockNRolla

As usual, I'm overwhelmed by the kindness and helpfulness of the members on this forum.

I'll take notice of what you've said and then see how it goes when I walk through the front door. Hopefully the bank I choose won't be averse to having several million Baht deposited within its walls.

Sincerely,

John

PS: UK weather report - still freezing cold overnight with road conditions treacherous. We've been issued with a weather warning for Thursday, Friday and the weekend with storm force winds between 60mph and 80mph pushing in rain and snow showers from the arctic. 

Nice...


----------



## Chiang Mai

majority of expats use Bangkok bank at Kaed Suan Kow as they are used to silly farangs and speak English - avoid Bank of Ayutthaya who recently have been a pain in the...


----------



## RockNRolla

Again, thank you for your responses. Here's what happened...arrived in Chiang Mai on Friday (6th January) and went to SCB at Airport Plaza on the 7th. Explained i was retired and arranging to live permanently in Thailand. Girl said I needed a work permit, again I explained that I was retired and then she said I couldn't open a bank account until I was living permanently in Thailand. I then walked a few metres to the K-Bank, spoke to a very helpful guy and within 45 minutes had an account with money safely deposited, plus an activated, working debit card. Also provided with bank details plus swift code to make electronic transfers between accounts in the UK and Thailand. All-in-all it couldn't have been easier.
So I'm here, I now have a bank account and am slowly and laboriously completing non-immigrant visa 'O' forms as well as viewing properties. 

Again, thanks for your help.

Much appreciated.

John

PS: Was the potential meeting place for ex-pats in Chiang Mai ever finalised? I checked the threads but they seemed to have gone somewhat 'off piste' with the last one talking about bashing in dogs heads and beating up Farangs who didn't want a jet-ski (although I don't really see the need for a jet-ski in Chiang Mai!


----------



## Mweiga

RockNRolla said:


> Again, thank you for your responses. Here's what happened...arrived in Chiang Mai on Friday (6th January) and went to SCB at Airport Plaza on the 7th. Explained i was retired and arranging to live permanently in Thailand. Girl said I needed a work permit, again I explained that I was retired and then she said I couldn't open a bank account until I was living permanently in Thailand. I then walked a few metres to the K-Bank, spoke to a very helpful guy and within 45 minutes had an account with money safely deposited, plus an activated, working debit card. Also provided with bank details plus swift code to make electronic transfers between accounts in the UK and Thailand. All-in-all it couldn't have been easier.
> So I'm here, I now have a bank account and am slowly and laboriously completing non-immigrant visa 'O' forms as well as viewing properties.
> 
> Again, thanks for your help.
> 
> Much appreciated.
> 
> John
> 
> PS: Was the potential meeting place for ex-pats in Chiang Mai ever finalised? I checked the threads but they seemed to have gone somewhat 'off piste' with the last one talking about bashing in dogs heads and beating up Farangs who didn't want a jet-ski (although I don't really see the need for a jet-ski in Chiang Mai!


Goes to prove choice of best bank is a random process governed primarily by quality of staff / service available amongst the range of different bank branches in one's own particular area.

I went with SCB down here in 2006. They opened an account for me in ten minutes flat complete with ATM card whilst still on a 30 day tourist stamp. Forex transfers from overseas to my account when required are always completed smoothly in 3 to 4 days max. Never had a single problem with them.


----------

